# C Ya Later alligators!! I'm leaving in the morning..



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Aug 2007)

...I'm off on tour tomorrow morning. It's my first tour so i am going to take it easy and spend time riding all over east anglia. I have a full touring camping load. I know B&B's are available but I dont have much cash, and I also am using this as a practice tour for bigger and better things to come. ...as well as losing a few more pounds I hope to gain a load of experience.

Weather forcast for the weekend is 100% Cr%p...oh well...it wouldn't be a proper English tour if it wasn't I suppose.

I think the load is a little heavier than I would like as well...but I am at a loss as to what to leave behind....so if anybody feels like following me up a few hills they'll be sure to pick up a few ditched bargains as I chuck stuff out on the way up cursing and huffing, cussing and puffing...!

Ok...so...I'll post again in a couple of weeks if I survive

If anybody is up that way and sees a big guy on a loaded bike with bright orange panniers...chances are that'll be me so say hello if you like!

Adios amigos


----------



## Arch (17 Aug 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...riding all over east anglia. ...
> 
> ... up a few hills




Are the two not mutually exclusive? 

Have fun! My first tour was from York to Happisburgh, so although I haven't ridden in East Anglia since, it has happy memories for me. Just remember, if you're going east, stop when you get to the edge!


----------



## Road Fiddler (17 Aug 2007)

Have a great time mate


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2007)

BTFB!
Once bitten you won't want to stop. Good luck and have fun. 
Keep us posted. 
Ride safely.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2007)

Have a fantastic time!!! Look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## xilios (17 Aug 2007)

Good luck, :-)


----------



## Wobbly John (17 Aug 2007)

If the weather picks up next week I might have another pootle round North Norfolk. I'll keep an eye out for you.

Good luck


----------



## Brock (17 Aug 2007)

Have fun BTFB!! Remember, things have to go wrong now and then, that's what makes it an adventure


----------



## Smeggers (17 Aug 2007)

G'luck dood.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Aug 2007)

Hope it all goes well Bigfella, look forward to reading your 'report' when you get back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLB (19 Aug 2007)

bring us all a stick of rock back - and don't forget the postcards (DLB c/o bikechat should do the trick)


----------



## jags (19 Aug 2007)

btfb ,,hope you have a brilliant time,you might be in luck with the weather,sure hope so,,take it easy and enjoy the craic,,


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2007)

You're probably gone already but bftb have a great time, enjoy!


----------



## snorri (26 Aug 2007)

Has there been a sighting?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (28 Aug 2007)

...well I am back! Got in last night. This was a real 'adventure' for me....including some really crap weather, some excellent weather, camp sites, a hostel, a b&b, and wild camps on the beach, free meals, rip off lbs, Irish catholic invasion, you name it I had it....(except any major bike damage). My longest day in the saddle was yesterday when I clocked 146km in ten hours with the full load and the wind against me (as always!)...so I am knackered at the moment! I will post up some more info and some pics asap....got to get unpacked and sleep a bit first.


----------



## Brock (28 Aug 2007)

He's back he's back!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2007)

Welcome back BTFB! 
Have a good kip, shower, meal, beer, then tell us ALL about it.


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Aug 2007)

Good to know that you're back, Bigfella. Will look forard to a more detailed account of your trip when you're had some sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sloe (28 Aug 2007)

Welcome back Big, it's been so dull.

I want to know how your ass stood up to not wearing proper cycling shorts.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Aug 2007)

146km??? OH my word!! Get some sleep and then we want all the goss!


----------



## HJ (28 Aug 2007)

Welcome back, sit down have a beer and relax....


----------



## wafflycat (29 Aug 2007)

Glad you're back. Do tell more on the LBS? Which one & why was it a rip-off.


----------



## Joe (29 Aug 2007)

Enough sleeping, more writing about your tour please thanks


----------



## col (29 Aug 2007)

Good to see you back BTFB,cant wait to hear about it


----------



## Cheddar George (29 Aug 2007)

Somebody nip round and wake him up ..........


----------



## Road Fiddler (29 Aug 2007)

Welcome back i look forward to hearing about you adventure


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2007)

BTFB has gone AWOL!


----------



## videoman (29 Aug 2007)

It's been very quiet without you, hopefully now there will be more threads on the forum once you've recovered.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

My Mini Tour in East Anglia – August 2007

(I had to use several consequetive posts to fit it all in)

This was my first tour and as such I wanted to keep things easy and fun. I thought East Anglia would be a good place to start. 

Having no friends with two wheels I set out alone on what I hoped would be a fun week (ish) and a good learning experience. It 

gave me both.

I prepared well for this trip in advance, and took the opportunity to learn from more experienced ‘tourers’ on the net and from 

reading as much as I could about the day to day issues of a cycle tourer. I bought a new Daws Galaxy especially for this (and 

future trips) and set about training. I soon realized that my biggest problem was my physical unfitness. I gradually increased my 

distances over a period of about 3 months prior to the off, and fine tuned my bike & gear at the same time. On average I was 

doing about 35km every other day during that period…much of which was a real struggle initially. I added a brookes saddle, 

some spd peddles to my bike and set about learning how to ride. At the same time I bought myself a tent, sleep bag, cookset 

and sleep mat and loaded them into some new Carradice overlander panniers.

I had a notion that I wanted to get a lot of different experiences out of this trip, especially camping, hostelling etc. I was 

particular about the gear I took and did what I could to minimise the weight.

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/7744/mytouraugust2007eangliajy9.jpg

Kick off came on Saturday 18th August, the weather forecast was about as bad as it could get and I was tempted to delay…but 

decided to go for it anyway. I had a planned route and some booked campsites for the first few days…but the weather and 

circumstances led to several variations. The first three days were awful, heavy rain, driving headwinds…my worst nightmare 

really, and the temptation to turn around was strong. I left home and arrived at Dorewards Hall campsite in Braintree after a run 

of 59km. 

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/221/mytouraugust2007eangliaol9.jpg

The site was empty except for some fishermen and a caravan. The tent pegs bent as they hit the rocks under the field and the 

toilet block was disgusting…at £6 it was a rip off…the only birds on site were chickens and a peacock but for one night it did the 

job.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

Next day I headed up towards Mildenhall…Much of the day is a blur as it was tipping with rain all day, a case of head down and 

push on & sod the bloody scenery! I was extremely wet and cold, and after miles of seeing nobody I finally chanced across a small 

pub…in I went leaving a wet trail across the place and stinking the place out…I ordered a full Sunday lunch and was directed to 

a corner seat away from the regular diners. After about an hour I headed off to find a site called the Willows at Mildenhall….no 

chance!...I just could not find it, and none of the locals I found had any clue…so there I was after 82km…drowning, cold, 

knackered, pissed orf when I stumbled across a motel starting with the name ‘bird’…sod the camping I thought and checked in 

for £36 the night. Hear I learnt a neat trick. 

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8853/mytouraugust2007eangliacn3.jpg


Unpack all the wet gear, hang it all up over the room turn the heater on 100% and leg it down the boozer for 5 hours!...worked a 

treat and my stuff was dry to pack the next morning….erm…not that it lasted long as the weather just got worse as I headed on 

up to Swaffham. Soaked again I persevered on through Thetford forest. I stopped at Grimes graves ....

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/8884/mytouraugust2007eangliapv9.jpg



....and was the only visitor that morning…it’s a reasonable hole in the ground and I am sure the stone age blokes had a hard 

time down there…but what really interested me was the very friendly young ladies on the reception…especially the 

blonde…erm…well it was a cold day and I’m only human!

I also stopped at the desert rats memorial in the forest:

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/3451/mytouraugust2007eangliauj3.jpg


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

On arrival in Swaffham town centre I saw Stephen Fry filming a scene for his show..lots of TV crew etc…I moved on as the town 

centre was dull…the pub I went into was the worst dive I have ever seen..yuck!!...However I did find my campsite easily enuff 

after some self volunteered directions from a drunken Irishman parked in a lay-by…after 59kms I checked into Breckland 

meadows Caravan Park looking like a drowned rat again. It was here that I met my first decent humanoid of the trip…a cyclist 

bloke waiting out the storm in his caravan made me a cuppa tea and set about helping me out on the next days route with the 

help of some OS maps he had …very welcome. The site was very clean, tidy, quiet (no kids) and the wash facilities were 100% 

spotless…for £8 I was happy. Apart from one roadie, this guy was the only other cyclist I had seen out since I left home! All 

tucked up in front of the fire & TV no doubt! 

My waterproof gear was water proof, but I sweated so much it made little difference…except to keep the wind chill factor down. I 

was grateful for my Nike overshoes as well, however soon learnt that you cannot walk up hills in these without ripping the 

neoprene to bits!

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/5218/mytouraugust2007eangliasq1.jpg

I had been eating well, and the trangia stove worked very well. The previous two nights had seen me cooking under the flysheet, 

but I managed well. 

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/890/mytouraugust2007eangliagw4.jpg

However what with the increased distances and bad weather I ‘bonked’ around 45km and soon learnt that regular intake of 

lucazade sports isotonic drink was required…thank Gawd for esso shops!

After another long cold and very bleak ride via the Sandringham estate I arrived at my coastal destination, the campsite at 

Burnham deepdale.

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2143/mytouraugust2007eangliasn4.jpg


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

I pitched in a storm, which proceeded to get worse overnight. My small decathlon T2 tent handled the weather well, although I 

did lose a guyrope & peg in the 40mph gusting winds. Next morning the previously packed site looked like a tent 

graveyard…huge tents had been taken apart and about 60% of the pitches had already packed up and gone home. I was 

getting down and sought refuse in the hostel on the site…for an extra £11 I got a comfy bed, clean shower and wash room, sat 

TV, kitchen 

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/2222/mytouraugust2007eangliatn6.jpg

and…met some nice people, including a family who live in the same Sussex village I grew up in (small world!) and a very sexy 

vetinary student who I would have gladly passed some more time with had she been in the slightest bit interested in an 

overweight cyclist with a bad case of hypothermia! The weather was so bad I stayed for two nights in the hostel and set about 

local loop rides…which to be honest just ended up in further soakings and more time in the drying room!...solace was found in a 

bottle of White strike cider and some choccie bics! I was impressed with this hostel and would recommend it…just a shame 

about the shite weather.

I rode a further 158km in various small loops around the area, and ended up staying overnight in a b&b in a small village called 

Great walsingham.

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3909/mytouraugust2007eangliayo5.jpg



I had no idea this place was some kind of magnet for Irish hard core religious nuts! The place filled up with four coach loads of 

them, all talking about preaching and shrines etc…me, I sat outside the Black lion wondering what the hell was 

happening…maybe Jesus had been re born and I missed it on the news? Time to eat, again…but where?....”Ah B’Jesus, twould 

be the chip shop you’ll be needen…” And to the chip shop I duly went …the only place in the village open for food! the queue was 

forty strong, all Irish, all catholic and all muttering and cursing the saints under their breaths!...An hour later and I was in 

possession of cod and chips, and sought shelter from the religious hooligans behind the chip shop on some chairs next to a field. 

I ate in solitude…until….”Thump!!” and my chips went all over the table…

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/3667/mytouraugust2007eangliavh1.jpg

it was a bloody horse from the field nudging me & after a free meal!...I must say he was good company though!
Four pints of nelsons later and I crashed out in the grotty B&B in Friday market…

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/9830/mytouraugust2007eangliadd5.jpg

grotty but run by a really nice old dear intent on 

supplying the entire village with home made strawberry jam as a sideline.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

Next day dawned and …”Bloody hell!!...the sun is shining!!”…yep, it was true, all the crap weather was gone, and my decision to 

stick the course was justified…time to hit the beach me thought! So off I pedalled over to Sherringham,

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/2596/mytouraugust2007eangliatx3.jpg

where to my disappointment the kiss me quick brigade were out in force…Cromer was not much better, although the kids were 

having a great time exterminating the local crab population. In Sherringham I called into a LBS to get by brakes tightened and 

an annoying creaked checked out. I bunged the bloke £5 for a ‘drink’ and he buggered up my brakes for me and made the 

creak worse. I headed back along the coast to Wells…and then on recommendation from a local yokel found Holkham beach….

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2171/mytouraugust2007eangliaym0.jpg

WOW…all I can say is that this beach has to be one of the best on the planet & certainly the best in England I reckon. Huge, 

sandy, Sunny and backed by a pine forest. This is for me I thought and took the bike down to the beach…fully loaded. I spent two 

days on Holkham beach swam in the sea and wild camped in the sand dunes there. I watched the sunset

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/1528/mytouraugust2007eangliakm4.jpg

and the moon rise, 

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/4925/mytouraugust2007eangliacl2.jpg

slept to the sound of the tide, it was perfect, all that was missing was a good woman and a bottle of wine….oh well…I had my 

bike and a bottle of cider at least! 

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/647/mytouraugust2007eangliakd6.jpg

I would recommend this to all, but be aware the estate is private and 
camping is forbidden. Hide well and the evening patrol car won’t find you, then you have one of the worlds wonders all to 

yourself…

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/6728/mytouraugust2007eangliaqf7.jpg

top class!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Aug 2007)

I saw lot’s of road kills, rabbits, hedgehogs, squirrels, birds, but also several dear and a large adder snake!...even saw a childs 

teddy bair splatted across the road!
I saw rabbits at dawn and I felt in touch with ‘life’.

I had been away from home and family for 9 days and much of that had been cold and wet and I had achieved a lot I thought. 

The local yokels forecast was for the weather to get rough again and I wasn’t exactly keen to head on all the way around the 

coast in another storm. I was in two minds, stick around or head home. I couldn’t decide, so I let the gatekeeper at Holkham 

beach decide for me, and after a snooze on the beach I set off homeward bound at around 1pm. I got further than I thought..in 

fact, due to the excess of sleep on the beach and an overdose of energy drinks I got to a small campsite just to the North of 

Thetford by 6pm!...it was bank holiday, I was hungry and everything was shut. I faced the prospect of a dinner of three stale 

choccy bics and a bowl of pasta with no sauce…bugger I thought and started to set up the tent at Moat farm, just next to a 

small caravan. 

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/9021/mytouraugust2007eangliana6.jpg


“ I say old chap…you look like you need one of these!” and a cold glass of champagne was handed to me by a cheery fella called 

John….excellent I thought, just the job….”oh and would you like to join my wife and I for dinner?”…..dam bloody right I would, 

thank you!

We sat in a field on a formally set out table, with table cloth, crystal glasses, silverware etc…drank champagne on ice, Chablis, 

and red wine….I ate L’escargot in garlic, Beef pie and mixed vegetables. various dips and olives etc…and fruit pie, followed by a 

cheese board, whiskey and more wine!!! John and Shirley restored my faith in humanity that night. I went from nothing to a full 

four course meal with total strangers in 10 seconds!...a truly wonderful gesture by some wonderful people.
I slept well on a full stomache, and the next morning headed off around 9am. My target was castle heddingham, but I found I 

had so much power in my legs that I just kept on going all day and after just over 90 miles I got home around around 7pm. I 

enjoyed the last ride, the weather was nice, although I faced a stiff southerly wind. I met another 4 panniered rider in Molton 

melbry…

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/9295/mytouraugust2007eangliaky7.jpg

he was Dutch and had just cycled down from Newcastle!! My decision to return home when I did was the right one for me…I had 

achieved a lot and I did not want to face a hard slog in the pissing rain again. Besides it allowed my to see somebody from New 

Zealand last night whom I last saw in 1973…my Cousin had flown into town.



My gear all worked fine. The only hitches were the creak from my crank, worn brake pads and a broken rear spoke (I rode a lot 

off road as well). The cassette coped well with being clogged up with sand and salt water, and my Brookes was a joy to sit 

on…not a single sore moment! I had three cycle t shirts with me, and I needed to wear them all under my jacket at times to keep 

warm. I wish I had taken a long sleeved jersey as well. I have four pairs shorts with me, but only needed 2. I regret not getting 

the small TV or a radio for the trip in the end, there were some lonely moments in the tent. I need to get some overshoes than 

can be walked up bad hills without tearing.

I learnt a lot about the bike, the gear and myself. I learnt that Suffolk has a few tasty climbs and that Norfolk is not flat. I learnt 

that Norfolk folk are friendly and helpful, and that cycle abuse is limited to south Essex drivers. I learnt to pace myself, and to 

approach people and instigate conversations (never been any good at that!) I learnt to appreciate the love of my family more & 

that the price of freedom can be loneliness. But mostly what I learnt was that God (for want of a better explanation) works in 

mysterious ways. Que sera sera, and that things happen on a tour like this for reasons that are not always apparent at the time. 

My experience was that things work themselves out. I learned to accept things, go with the flow and be flexible. I learnt to 

respect nature and trust my instinct. 




I set myself this ‘challenge’ at the beginning of the year, when I had problems even walking around the block. Now I have proved 

to myself that I can do this. I am a better person for it. Fitter mentally more so than physically, but I can honestly say to any of 

the ladies reading that after these ten days I have thighs to die for now!


----------



## col (29 Aug 2007)

Great write up,and liked looking at your pics too BTFB,sounds like you had a cracking time,for most of it.


----------



## Will1985 (30 Aug 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time and enjoyed East Anglia - come again soon!


----------



## MichaelM (30 Aug 2007)

I sat at the PC with the intention of advancing an essay I'm working on. "Let's have a quick look to see if he's put his report up" I thought. My enthusiasm for essay writing is dead. I want to pack a bike and bugger off somewhere....


----------



## Brock (30 Aug 2007)

Wonderful BTFB! Nice write up mate. Definitely an adventure that you'll remember for the rest of your life.
Where to next then iron-thighs?


----------



## Smeggers (30 Aug 2007)

Inspirational BFTB - good job.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Aug 2007)

> Where to next then iron-thighs?





...actually I spent some time thinking about that on this trip. The answer is that I am unsure. There are a few things in my life that i need to sort out & whilst I will try to avoid reality as long as possible, it's clear some things just need doing. 

But...to answer the question... I have three potential 'ideas' in mind.

1) Germany (most likely/family connections)
2) Flanders or Normandy battlefields (a hobby of mine)
3) Calais to the med (most ambitious and least likely)

I have a couple of ground rules though:

1) I will go when the weather is good
2) I will ride with a partner (max two)

...since my return I have been resting a bit...my legs needed some time out. But today I'm itching to ride again (cant though 'cos I have to fix the wonkey rear wheel first)

Right now my aim is to keep peddaling locally and to watch the diet so that i dont slip back into old habits. I also need to ensure I keep riding through out the winter months. To do this I feel I need to start planning another tour soon to keep me focused. I want to maintain this level of fitness (although I am still unfit by many peoples standards) and build on it to allow me to achieve one of the above trips next year.

I will also try to do a few 'local' weekend trips with an overnight camp or hostel on good weather weekends if and when they come along...as such i am going to keep my bags packed so i can go as the tide takes me.

In the meantime I need to find a riding partner with similar aspirations.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Aug 2007)

BTFB - a fabulous report - many thanks. It is reading things like this that inspire me to go touring too.

Andrew


----------



## vernon (30 Aug 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> But...to answer the question... I have three potential 'ideas' in mind.
> 
> 1) Germany (most likely/family connections)
> 2) Flanders or Normandy battlefields (a hobby of mine)
> ...



Calais to the Med is a relatively easy ride. There's a decent route on the CTC web site that I used this month to do the journey in a fortnight. As porky 21 stone rider I found the first part of the ride the most challenging, not because of the altitude of the hills but because the rolling landscape made it difficult to slot into a groove and maintain a comfortable cadence.

Things get interesting around Beaune/Dijon where the vineyards start. Slept in one one night had grapes for breakfast. Table wine at €2 per 1.5 litres was a bargain as was eating out.

There's plenty of war cemeteries in the first part of the ride as the route follows the Western Front through the Somme.

I'm afraid you can't set ground rules for weather - it has a habit of changing at the drop of a hat. I had two 12 degree Celcius days in France, a four hour thunder storm and three nights when I had to supplement the insulation of my sleeping bag. On the other hand, in Provence and the Carmargue, the temperature rarely exceeded 24 degrees making cycling a very comfortable affair.

You could look at doing some 100km Audaxes to maintain fitness. I was doing one per weekend with the odd 200km ride slotted in on my Dawes Galaxy to keep fit. Did little for weight loss but did wonders for the thighs.

I didn't lack for conversation in France even though it was constrained by my self imposed 'no English' rule. I met a member of the Maquis, chatted to several cyclists, shop keepers and campsite owners most of them expressing amazement that I'd want to do such a ride.

Get the lonely planet cyclisyts guide to France and have a good read. There's plenty of tours in it. I'll be returning to Provence and the Ardeche next year and spend more time savouring the landscape and places of interest rather than simply passing through.

Riding with a partner can lead to friction. I know of several acquaintances that have fallen out on tour yet get along famously at all other times. Disagreements arise over break times/durations, destinations/early finishes and while the disatisfaction might not be openly expressed, it festers silently taking the edge off the enjoyment of the rides - be careful with your choice of partner(s).


----------



## Cheddar George (30 Aug 2007)

Well done big man.


----------



## sloe (30 Aug 2007)

Brilliant adventure BigThighs, thanks for sharing.

Can recommend this miniature tranny

Sony-SRF-59

Off Amazon or ebay.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Aug 2007)

It's good to see you back and posting Bigfella, reading your report was so interesting. All I can say is well done and keep going now that you've broken the back of the first tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2007)

Nice 'jackanory' BTFB! Entertaing and inspiring. Good on ya for sticking it out and dealing with the respective 'obstacles'! 
Good luck on ya next trip.


----------



## Brock (30 Aug 2007)

Although.. I would've killed the horse and slept in its steaming warm carcass.


----------



## videoman (30 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the write up and photos. This part of the forum has been so quiet without you over the last week. I would also like to do some gentle touring along the lines of your rides.


----------



## Slowgrind (31 Aug 2007)

Could you do a ride like this every couple of weeks and post a write up at the end of each trip? I thought it made an entertaining read, and sounded like a great trip.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2007)

..hmm...thanks for reading ...dunno 'bout every few weeks though...it's a good idea...would keep me in the saddle...I'm already getting into the initial planning of next years tour...bigger, better, further,...& more foreign!...meantime i will see if I can get a few mini trips in before the winter sets in..


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2007)

Fab write up! I really admire you for not giving up when you were wet and cold...I'm a notoriously fairweather cyclist!!! It sounds like it's been a really character building trip actually - you should feel very proud of yourself. I bet you've come out feeling like a much stronger, bigger person than when you started!!

And welcome back!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2007)

Thankyou.

It was a charachter building trip and I am proud of myself for having done it. I know by many peoples standards it was just a drop in th eocean in terms of distance etc...but for me it was a challenge, and one I think I overcome. 

I have to be honest and say that the main driving factor keeping me going in the rain and wind was that i had nowhere else to go but onwards. Home was a long way back in the same bad weather and there was nobody there anyway except my fish!

It was a case of forward is the best way out of this mess at times

Stronger for the experience....I hope so, time will tell. i ceretainly enjoyed it, and looking back, the challenges and weather made the trip what it was...a compacted 10 days of learning...I would not have learnt as much had the weather been perfect all the way.


----------

